# New Parf Revision Dogs



## cortes (Jun 5, 2018)

A while ago in this post, I was looking for a way to drill additional holes into an MFT. Rich suggested I contact Peter Parfitt, which I did. It turns out he and Axminster had been working on the issue for sometime. Yesterday, I got my new Parf Revision Dogs. They're exactly what I was thinking of as a solution.










They're made of Aluminum and come in set of three. I'd prefer stainless Steel. That would make them a lot more expensive for something I will rarely use. Peter has done a video on them.

One thing I found using them was that some of the holes in my MFT are not at the correct spacing. They were about 0.5mm off when I tried to set the Parf rail. The holes in question had a number of kerfs cut through them so they may have been affected. Using the rails and these dogs turn out to be an easy way to check the accuracy of the table.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

That is so awesome. I've been following Peter's posts for a while. I'm getting on in years and am thinking of ways to minimize my square footage and still be able to build what I want. The Festool MFT is high on my list of options, and Peter's system would be a big enhancement to that.

Thank you for the update.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks *cortes*, they sound great and am already looking to buy a set.

You should do some LJers a favor and do a review on them.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Thanks *cortes*, they sound great and am already looking to buy a set.
> 
> You should do some LJers a favor and do a review on them.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Repeat the thanks… don't believe in wasting time… Ordered on the 15th. from UK to Australia and even with these *C19* restrictions, arrived today (26th.)... with a couple of *anchor dogs* (which I didn't know existed prior to your post and searching for the *revision dogs*).


----------

